# York archery



## sharkbone (Dec 5, 2010)

A friend of mine is offering me a "York Trophy II", anyone know anything about these. I not much of a compound shooter and have only seen pictures so far. Just thought it might be fun to play with if its worth it.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

The TrophyII wa mae in the early to mid 80's was a good shotting bow for it time, Middle entry.


----------

